# Transfer domain name to new host (and registrar)



## beau_tibbs (Mar 19, 2012)

I am buying a business with a domain name that fairs quite well with the search engines, given appropriate search criteria. I would like to build new pages and host them with a different hosting company than is used now. 

My question is - what would be the consequences of this move with regards to appearing in search results? I am thinking (and hoping) that the DNS servers would get updated automatically to point to the new location and quite quickly and that there would be no change when using the same search criteria.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Moving to a new host isn't a hard thing, all you need to do is move your data to your new host. Then you will be given your two new dns servers. From there you will go to the registar and then just change the dns server to the new ones you got. It can take up to a few days for the dns record to change, but after that you should be all set.


----------

